# Solved: Difference between PCI and PCI 2.1



## unicorn55 (Oct 21, 2006)

I need to know if I can put a PCI 2.1 Sound card in a conventional PCI slot. I can't seem to find out what the difference between the two types are


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

http://developers.sun.com/solaris/developer/support/driver/hardware-pci-faqs.html

http://www.digi.com/pdf/prd_msc_pcitech.pdf

http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,1759,668951,00.asp?kc=PCEP104039TX1K0000639

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peripheral_Component_Interconnect

"PCI 2.1 was released on June 1, 1995."

RF123


----------



## rainforest123 (Dec 29, 2004)

Which motherboard are you using? 

If ASUS, for example, go to a site such as this, to find out if your motherboard supports PCI 2.1 technology. 

RF123


----------



## jonmcc33 (Jan 26, 2008)

unicorn55 said:


> I need to know if I can put a PCI 2.1 Sound card in a conventional PCI slot. I can't seem to find out what the difference between the two types are


Don't worry about them. The specs are all internal and have nothing to do with whether or not they will work. Any PCI card will fit in any PCI slot.


----------



## unicorn55 (Oct 21, 2006)

Thanks for the help everyone. it is appreciated.:up:


----------

